# Redneck tattoo removal thread :')



## cport420 (Apr 25, 2013)

Well its been almost two weeks since I burnt that shit off. At this point my only regret was burning it three times? Guess thats where the liquor took me but once would have been good enough I think. I been keeping it bandaged for the last few days as its been extra gross as fuck. That flap of skin that was charred came off the other day and looks as though it will be unreadable and pretty much gone.

From the pain aspect it still hurts a good bit as far as stinging or air hitting it. Last year I leaned up against my bike muffler after hauling ass and burned the fuck outta my outter leg. It was about this bad and this burn is on the same healing timeline which is good. Should be a month untill its back to normal. 

I'll post the videos and all the pics at the end though I may post an update pic tonight. 

Edit: this continues from another tattoo removal thread but I took it way off subject so I made this one.


----------



## crow jane (Apr 25, 2013)

In my experience toothpaste has always helped with burns, maybe give that a try


----------



## cport420 (Apr 25, 2013)

I may in the end but I kinda removed all the skin and its growing back. Everyone I talked too said just keep it covered and let it heal. No antibiotics unless it gets infected and not to put anything on it. I showed it to a friend and his girl freaked out and gave me all sorts of medical shit to put on it and rub on it. Stuff for diabetics with wounds that won't heal or something. But I was like naw better not for some reason. Good times.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 25, 2013)

i don't really think burning off tattoos is ever a good idea...


----------



## MFB (Apr 25, 2013)

So...just so I fully understand...you 'burned' a tattoo off?!? Oouch.
Shit man, based on the scar you'll have that just seems unproductive in that you're replacing one bad decison with another...


----------



## cport420 (Apr 25, 2013)

well here is some background on it all. Do I think this was a smart idea? not really. Where it was and it being black as fuck ink I didn't want to get anything really to cover it up and don't have the money for a cover up either way. It needed to be done before too long and I put it off for a while before coming to the whole burning the shit off bridge. Also just having something blacked out to me seems worse than just doing what I did. 

That tattoo ment something to me when I got it. I got it when I was into a lot of different stuff and it reminded me every time shirtless in front of a mirror to not fuck up again. I think that taking it off this way will def keep that reminder in sight. I've changed quite a bit in the last two years and this sorta will represent this. And again I really didn't want it covered up. I'll remember it better like this.

Also its not a girls name or anything. I'm not retarded??? j/p


----------



## MFB (Apr 26, 2013)

Makes a bit more sense with the explanation. Sounds like you actually put some thought into this rather than got drunk and burned a shitty tattoo off.

On the bright side, I'm pretty sure the scar will get you laid a few times if you play that card right.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Apr 26, 2013)

Sooo am I the only one who is curious as to how you burned it off? Lighter? Iron? Blow torch?


----------



## cport420 (Apr 26, 2013)

There's video and pics that I need to post. I'm usually stoned by the time comes to fuck with it all. It was done with a butter knife and hot plate on a stove. For some reason I thought I used the ginsu knife guess that was a drunken delusion.


----------



## Odin (Apr 27, 2013)

So 420 what do you think about the risks of burning off that minor tattoo...(considering it doesn't seem to cover a large area)

Did you have a concern with infection? and take some common sense precautions...? Was the butter knife clean?

What's freedom for if we can't do dumb shit sometimes after all... live and learn.

Also the girlfriend tattoo comment... don't know if that was a subtle aim at me...

But I just was fucking with herpes... when I said he could clean and bandage my burn... cuz I don't have one like that to burn... lol

I don't have anyone's name tattooed. >.>


----------



## cport420 (Apr 27, 2013)

ummm I guess I think it was a regular butter knife and through the drunkness I did pour 92% iso alcohol on the hot ass knife after it had sat on the burner. Also I didn't even consider infection during the many pot smoking sessions with my girl. Shes sorta young and I'm sorta dumb so yeah infection never came up. 

For the last 24hrs I've left it uncovered to form a scab finally. I think keeping it covered with fresh non stick gauze pads was done with and actually keeping it from healing. During the process of drying out was pretty intensely painful and almost in line with the actual burning. Like as the skin was tightening and forming the scab I could feel that shit. Maybe new nerves being formed, or old ones dying off. Either way it sucked. And today I stretched too much and split the scab down the middle. Pretty fun shit. 

This isn't a good way to remove a tattoo... in fact most likely a very shitty way too. That being said if you do one burning is enough. and the burn is way wider than a butter knife.


----------



## cport420 (Apr 27, 2013)

...


----------



## Odin (Apr 27, 2013)

YEa... I totally get its not a great way to remove a tattoo... I suppose I was idealizing your guts for doing it... also its a symbol... like you said... instead of just tatting over it... now you can look at it with conviction... its gone.

maybe being dramatic here... but sometimes people need dramatic examples...

right on for doing what you thought you needed to do...

(and saying that... I don't encourage any young fucks to just indiscriminately follow this procedure... then again... most young fucks aren't old enough to have tattooed something they would think twice about... heh) 

Peace.


----------



## cport420 (Apr 27, 2013)

I got ya ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## cport420 (Apr 28, 2013)

Yesterday the top of the burn cracked and was seeping fluid slowly and continued to get funky today so I went and got it checked out. All the talk a bout infection got me noided and I went to a er. Well a big tall shrek nurse guy scrubbed all the layers off. Was quite exciting. Not infected though. Got some Vics and cream. Have been told to scrub it twice a day and reapply creme. Wtf. Good times y'all.


----------



## cport420 (May 5, 2013)

Well today was the first sorta pain free shower. It's all healed except a small patch. I'll say it will take weeks more to heal solid. Thinking in a day or so I'll go swim in salt water and it will be like new. Anyone know how to get videos off an iPhone ? I tried and for some reason it's being a pos. fuck you apple.


----------



## EphemeralStick (May 7, 2013)

Yup, you definitely win the bad ass of the month award in my book. Have you tried uploading the vid to youtube and just posting the link? Should be an app for that. Beats me though, i still a shit phone.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (May 7, 2013)

cport420 said:


> Anyone know how to get videos off an iPhone ? I tried and for some reason it's being a pos. fuck you apple.


 
If it's just a video with the camera app stored on the camera roll on the device you can attach it to an email and mail it to yourself provided the file size isn't too big (I think average max attachment size is like 20MB). Alternately if you connect to a computer via USB (assuming it's some version of windows), your iPhone will show up as a storage device in windows explorer and you can browse to where your pictures and videos are stored on it, copy off, and do what you will with it.


----------



## cport420 (May 12, 2013)

Yeah I tried hooking it up to the USB and its fucked. I keep forgetting to download the app to edit it and then I'm gonna post to YouTube. Here's a pretty much healed pic.


----------



## cport420 (May 12, 2013)

...


----------



## Odin (May 13, 2013)

looks fine in my opinion.


----------

